

Diversification = Mediocrity.  - mspeiser
http://laserlike.com/2009/05/08/diversification-mediocrity/

======
jlefo7p6
We've already heard today that focusing too much is bad
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=599977>).

All we need is an article warning against a balance, and we'll have the whole
set!

~~~
mspeiser
The current economic mess is an example of too little focus...

